# How do you add motion to your spread?



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

What do you do to add motion to your spread? Do you have any hot tips? Hand flags, pole kites' goose magnets, flapping decoys, what do you do Tell me. Good Luck


----------



## Doug Panchot (Mar 1, 2002)

Old Hunter, Gooseview Ind. had a new line of decoys out last year called the "Alive" Dominator Decoys. This are like a 3-D Silo that moves. The guy came out to my place to indroduce me to all of his products and I was really impressed with these decoys!! The move like no other decoy I have seen. We were out in a 30mph wind and set up a dozen of the Alive dekes and a half dozen Bigfoots and these decoys added the motion that the Bigfoot lacks. I'm going to have a bunch to add to my Bigfoots this year. I also mentioned getting them made for snows. He said that he should have some ready by Fall or Spring season by the lastest so I can try them. It'll be interesting!


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

A cheap way to add motion to your decoys out in the field, is too tape some black baloons to your deeks. IT will add motion and it works, try it you will have good results.

Keep it reel
madison


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

I'll mix in a dozen northwinds to add movement. I also flag 'em. Haven't tried the balloons yet, may be something to experiment with this season.

They're a lot of motion decoys on the market now it seems...but they are all pretty spendy. Some guy just came out with a Robo flapping goose decoy that look pretty good. Made from a G&H magnum shell and then the wings attatched. Guess how much? $350!!! Too rich for my blood. :eyeroll:


----------

